# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  L'avis des canards sur GW 2 après 4 mois (1 post par personne)

## Arkane Derian

Dans une semaine cela fera quatre mois que Guild Wars 2 est sorti. S'il me semble que le nombre de canards toujours présents est plutôt élevé pour un MMO après autant de temps, il y a encore beaucoup de gens qui se posent la question de savoir s'ils doivent ou pas tenter l'aventure.

J'ai donc concocté un petit questionnaire afin que ceux qui se sont plongés dans l'aventure Guild Wars 2 expliquent ce qu'ils ont aimé / détesté et pourquoi il faut se lancer / passer son chemin.

*Je demande aux gens qui veulent participer au topic de se contenter de répondre au questionnaire. On ne répond pas aux autres posteurs et on ne flood/troll pas. Le but est d'avoir un topic clair pour tous ceux qui hésitent à franchir le pas. Je vous préviens je modobell directement ceux qui ne respecteront pas la règle.*

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre.

Voici le questionnaire formaté, vous n'avez qu'à le copier/coller dans vos réponses (pensez à passer les questions en gras dans votre message pour que ce soit plus lisible) :



```
Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

-


Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

-


Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

-


Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?

-


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?

-

-

-


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?

-


-


-
```

----------


## Guitou

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*
- PVE mais j'aimerai bien m'investir en 3W (et tester le PvP).

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*
- début octobre

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*
- ~30h par semaine (plus en semaine qu'en week-end)

*Pourquoi ?*
- Parce que l'ambiance CPC me plaît et que le jeu a encore des choses à m'offrir (exploration zones et donjons, event et MAJ, 3W que j'ai très peu pratiqué, PvP à découvrir).

*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*
- CPC, je sais que sans un groupe sympa je ne persévère pas dans un MMO.
- Un jeu globalement bien foutu où la course au stuff est presque inexistante.
- Un monde sympathique à explorer (sauf Orr et ses zombies) et vaste (j'ai encore 30% du jeu à explorer).
- Le suivi du jeu et les patchs/events réguliers.

*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*
- Un PvE pas toujours très équilibré, et surtout un peu trop tendre à haut niveau.
- Le manque d'une vraie classe de soin du genre qui permet de faire tenir un groupe debout contre vents et marées (mais je sais bien que ça déséquilibrerait le jeu).
- La 2e partie de la quête personnel, aussi épique qu'un cadavre de mollusque, complètement téléphonée et sans aucun charisme, là où le début (jusqu'à l'épisode de l'île de la griffe et l'apparition de Yves Lande) était plaisant.

[EDIT] Merci Arkane de m'avoir rappelé l'échec de la quête perso pour les défauts.

----------


## Arkane Derian

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PvE et 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- J'ai participé à toutes les bêtas accessibles aux précommandes et je joue sans interruption depuis l'accès anticipé (25 août 2012)


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Oui, sans doute plus de 40h/semaine


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Parce que j'ai encore beaucoup d'amis et de connaissances sur le jeu, parce que malgré mon temps de jeu au-delà de l'indécent je découvre encore des trucs tous les jours, parce qu'Anet effectue pour le moment un suivi exemplaire de son jeu, parce que je veux mon arme légendaire, parce que le 3W est une tuerie, mais surtout parce que je m'y amuse !


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?
*
- La partie exploration du PvE absolument phénoménal

- Du nouveau contenu tous les mois pour pas un rond

- Le 3W est un mode de jeu complètement addictif et qui se renouvelle chaque semaine (à condition de le pratiquer de manière un minimum organisée)


*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?
*
- Le PvP est, à l'heure actuelle, le parent pauvre et même si dans l'absolu j'aimerai m'y mettre, je n'y ai pas encore foutu les pieds.

- L'histoire personnelle qui est complètement ratée, terriblement clichée et ennuyeuse

- Certaines features qu'on attend depuis la release sont toujours absentes (les invitations inter serveurs en PvE, le passage en payant des transferts de compte pour éviter les migrations opportunes en 3W...)

----------


## Melcirion

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

-Joueur PVE et 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

-Le premier jour à la première heure avec les yeux collés et la tasse de café.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

-Je ne joue plus au jeu


*Pourquoi ?*

-L'ennui classique sur un mmo et l'impression d'une trop forte facilité en levelling (à mes yeux beaucoup trop de situations se traduisent par du zerg et non de la tactique).
-J'ai bien apprécié les donjons en exploration mais la encore je n'ai pas réussi à garder la flamme aussi.
-Absence d'un pvp open world. Je sais que le 3w est prévu à cet effet mais je trouve que faire ses quêtes sans s'inquiéter de sa vie, ça perd en saveur et concentration (rien qu'une simple grande zone pve/pvp sans prise de forts pourrait suffir)
-Équilibrage des classes


*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

-Graphismes

-Création des personnages et immersion

-Combats dynamiques


*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

-Absence de pve/pvp non zerg

-synergie de groupe à revoir même dans les donjons histoire (je déteste être une colonie de fourmis)

-Le petit truc que l'on arrive pas à expliquer mais qui nous fait pas rester

----------


## Deusmars

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

-PvE principalement mais je me remettrai au 3W dès les vacances


Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

-5 jours avant la release grâce à la précommande


Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

-Oui toujours environ 5-10  heures grand max par semaine le week-end


Pourquoi ?

-A cause d'un emploi du temps chargé. Je joue clairement pas autant que je le voudrais.


Quels sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2?

-S'adapte à tous les styles de jeu et emplois du temps. En ne jouant plus que les week-end j'ai pas l'impression d'être à la ramasse ou de prendre du retard.

-Le 3W vraiment addictif  :Bave:  si peu qu'on prenne la peine de se brancher au mumble. 

-L'exploration.  :Bave: 


Quels sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?

-Contenu HL un peu faible.


-Pas mal de lag lors des gros event.


-J'ai pas du tout aimé l'"histoire personnelle" qui justement est trop personnelle et ne pousse pas à grouper avec des inconnus.

----------


## dragou

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- Pve 95%, 3W 4%, pvp 1%


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- le 25 août à 9h
(mais participé aux béta de précommande)


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- 15-30h/semaine
(fréquence bien plus élevée au début, j'ai un 41h/semaine)

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Parce que je rentabilise mon investissement et que j'ai divers objectifs à atteindre


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Son dynamisme

- L'ajout de contenu fréquent

- Un système de progression/exploration agréable


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Le système de groupe (mettre 1h pour trouver des groupes fractals équivalent au sien, wtf quoi)


- ses lags empêchant une bonne expérience de jeux (ainsi que le clipping)


- son mode PVP bien en deçà de ce qui était annoncé

----------


## Skiant

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*
PvE & 3W. Je testerai le PvP quand il aura un peu plus d'attention niveau équilibrage et facilité de prise en main (matchs organisés par levels).


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*
En BWE grâce ) la préco.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*
Oui, probablement une vingtaine d'heures par semaine environ.


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*
Le contenu est riche, le W3 a toujours autant d'intérêt à mes yeux. Globalement, je m'y amuse encore, même si je ne suis plus aussi monomaniaque qu'au moment de la sortie (GW2 n'est plus le seul jeu auquel je joue en ce moment).


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*
Phase de levelling amusante et qui peut aussi être rapide.Mode de jeu W3 qui est une vraie réussite malgré quelques petites choses à améliorer.Qualité du suivi pour un jeu sans abonnement.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*
Communication devs/joueurs insuffisante ou mal calibréePas de réel esprit de communautéÉquilibrage des compétences encore hasardeux (certains skills sont totalement inutiles, d'autres parfaitement fumés)

----------


## Wid

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

- PvE


Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

- 1ère beta ouverte (préachat)


Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

- Plus vraiment


Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?

- Je ne m'amuse plus


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?

- Direction artistique et niveau de détail dans les maps

- Puzzle Jumps

- Peu d'obligations (raids etc)


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?

- Les minipets et objets "collectionnables" trop portés sur le cashshop (si on vise les 100%) ou sur le worldloot (et donc le prix abusif à l'hv)


- L'équilibrage en général


- L'exploration trop cadrée (je n'ai presque jamais senti que j'explorais une zone sauvage) et balisée de points de tp. On se sent plus visiteur de parc d'attraction qu'explorateur...

----------


## ivanoff

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

-Joueur PVE 3W.


Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

-25 Aout.


Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

-Je joue principalement le soir et les week end à une fréquence de 20 à 40h/semaine.


Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?

-J'y joue toujours car il a un contenu assez riche et que je n'est pas encore explorer toutes les possibilités qu'offre ce jeux (j'ai pas encore essayer de mettre 4 précurseur à la forge mystique  ::P: ) de plus quand on tombe dans une bonne guilde comme CPC c'est rare qu'on s'ennuie surtout avec le mumble  :^_^: .


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?

-Un gros événement chaque mois avec un contenu différent.

-Le 3W qui se fait sur aucun autre MMO en ce moment et qui est super addictif.

-Un riche contenu qui s'étoffe peu à peu chaque mois.


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?

-l'histoire personnel qui est pour ma part atroce. Je la trouve pas assez prenante comparé à l'histoire de GW1.

-Le fait que les donjons en histoire ne sont pas des passages obligatoires (et je pense que sa joue beaucoup dans le fait que la quête personnel est mauvaise).

-En 3W, les problèmes de clipping, lag en général mais bon vu que c'est la première fois qu'on y a droit ils en sont encore a des phase de test, j'espère que cela s'améliorera dans les mois à venir.

Ensuite pour le PvP, Je suis déjà à la base pas du tout fan du PvP en général alors que je trouve le 3W énorme qui est une forme de PvP mais à plus grande échelle.

----------


## Voilodion

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

-PvE et RvR


Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

-octobre


Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

-beaucoup trop...je dirais 40h


Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?

-Pour les canards et le mumble canard et le jeu est sympa


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?

-les canards

-les canards

-les canards (y'a d'autres mmo aussi bien foutu selon moi, mais pas de canards dessus)


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?

-Le clipping


-Les gens qui associent le lag au jeu (ça n'a rien à voir, c'est le transfert des données via le net qui pose problème, pour preuve les gens qui avaient du lag et qui passent via VPN n'ont plus de soucis), je comprends que ça fasse chier, mais prenez-vous en à vos FAI de chie et pas au non-coupables qui ont déjà assez de merde à régler avec le clipping


-Les Boss qui ne sont que des sacs à points de vie

----------


## Maximelene

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*
PvE essentiellement. J'aime faire un peu de PvP de temps en temps, par petites sessions, ou du 3W lors de sorties organisées, mais c'est assez rare.

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*
Dès le jour de la pré-release, le 25 août donc.

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*
J'y joue actuellement, à raison d'une trentaine d'heures par semaine, je pense.

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*
Pour ses qualités de gameplay qui le mettent à part d'autres jeux, et pour sa communauté, notamment CPC, avec qui je passe de bons moments.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*
Son style de jeu plus ouvert et offrant plus de libertés, avec notamment les coeurs remplaçant les quêtes, les évènements dynamiques, l'exploration, les puzzles de saut : on n'est *jamais* obligé de faire quoi que ce soit.

Sa communauté, bien plus agréable que sur beaucoup d'autres MMO, y compris en Pick Up.

Le fait que le jeu soit suivi, et que les mises à jour à venir soient régulières, permettant de retrouver un nouveau souffle assez souvent, même lorsqu'il ne s'agit que de simples fêtes.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*
Le grand nombre de bugs divers parsemant le jeu. Ils ne ruinent pas le jeu mais sont énervants.

Le peu de travail ayant été fait pour le PvP organisé, qui est assez "pauvre" à l'heure actuelle.

Le fait que j'aie du mal à me mettre à d'autres jeux parce que je veux jouer à GW2, toujours ! Oui, c'est un défaut  ::trollface::

----------


## mikelion

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

- Pve, 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Le jour de la sortie de la beta, je ne me rappelle plus la date. Ou sinon le 25 aout.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

-Oui j'y joue toujours, tous les jours : 3/4 d'heure le matin, de 17h45 à 19h15, de 20h45 à 23 heures en semaine, et en plus la journée le week end.


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Euuh parce que ce je me plaît ?


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Mondes persistants, surtout pour le McM.

- Il faut se creuser un mimimum les méninges pour bien builder.

- Pas d'abonnement


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Le déséquilibre entre certaines classes.


- Le McM, il y a quelques règles à revoir. 


- Le lag et les déconnexions, même si ça ne vient pas de Arenanet parait il....

----------


## Kayato

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

PvE et 3W principalement. Ps encore testé le pvp.

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

Depuis les betas de la precommande.

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

Oui, une 40aine d'heures par semaine.

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

Pour retrouver des canards, délirer sur Mumble et poutrer nos ennemis en 3W. Ainsi que pour les events PvE organisés par la guilde.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Un mode 3W super addictif.
- Une exploration PvE excellente, ainsi qu'une course au skin plutôt fun.
- L'ajout de contenu ou d'event (halloween/hivernel/karka) qui apportent un plus au jeu.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Les problèmes du 3W (Culling,vpn ...). En espérant une solution en février.
- Le mode story bidon.
- L'équilibrage des classes (mais ca progresse en général).

----------


## Maderone

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- Je suis principalement PvE, mais j'aime les deux autres modes et je vais essayer de m'y investir.

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Depuis le tout début.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- J'y joue toujours et trop.


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- J'y joue encore pour les nombreuses personnes que j'ai rencontré et parce que ce jeu est bon.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Le principal est un gameplay dynamique et intéressant. Quand on joue à GW2, c'est parce qu'on aime sa classe et qu'on s'amuse à la jouer. Il y'a aussi un nombre impressionnant de build à jouer pour chaque classe et pour le moment il n 'y a aucun "standard", on fait ce que l'on veut, comme on le veut.

- Comme disait Maximelene, c'est un jeu où l'on fait ce que l'on veut quand on veut. On n'est obligé de rien. Si tu farm c'est que tu l'as choisi, si tu t'amuses, tu l'as choisi aussi. Et ça c'est une notion que beaucoup de gens ont du mal à comprendre parce que ça n'est peut être jamais arrivé sur un mmo. Et Anet met un point d'honneur à nerfer tout ce qui s'approche du farm nobrain ou d'exploit.

- J'ai l'impression que pour la première fois on a un mmo fait par des joueurs pour des joueurs. On ne nous prend ni pour des cons, ni pour des vaches à lait. Les devs ont toujours un grand intérêt à savoir ce qui nous amuse, pourquoi et que faire pour améliorer les points les moins fun. Et je respecte beaucoup Anet, même si oui, ils font des erreurs, on a quand même un jeu de grande qualité qui se préoccupe des joueurs et non pas de leur portefeuille.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- On nous a vendu  une histoire personnelle différente pour chaque perso. Et aux bêtas on a pu voir qu'ils avaient tenus leur promesses. Par contre dépassé le niveau 40-50 les quêtes s'enchainent et se ressemblent pour un bash de mob à chaque mission avec un scénario complètement nul que tu te contente presque de passer tellement c'est fade et chiant. Arrivé aux dernières mission, c'est presque de la torture, t'en peux plus, tu veux que ça s'arrête. 


- Le fait qu'il manque en PvE un réel end game. Comme un mode hardcore pour donjon, qui demande un groupe opti, des builds travaillés et une grande synergie entre ses membres. Alors oui il y'a les fractales, qui risquent de demander ce genre de stratégie, mais j'aurais aimé la voir sur d'autres. 


- Le Clipping en RvR qui je trouve ruin complètement le mode de jeu. Pour l'instant il n'y a aucune tactique un peu avancé à mettre en place, parce que le "je fonce dans le tas avec un bus de 40 que tu ne vois pas avant que je te titille les poils du nez" et la seule tactique qui m'a l'air viable. J'aurais espéré des choses beaucoup plus complexe et épique dans les combats de plaines. 

Ps : Et même si j'ai mon légendaire, je reste toujours sur le jeu, rien que pour la regarder quand je cours.

----------


## Alchimist

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

Je suis essentiellement un joueur PvE, mais je suis sur le front en RvR presque tous les soirs de release.  

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

Depuis la sortie, et bien avant grace aux beta.

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

Toujours, en moyenne 15 à 20h/semaine

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

Grace à l’excellente replay value que propose le jeu, le suivi d’ArenaNet, aussi bien avec des ajouts que des corrections, et j’ai des amis qui viennent de se lancer dans l’aventure. 

*Quelles sont d'après vous les principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Un gameplay nerveux, qui favorise la mobilité et les combos, et qui change totalement en fonction de la classe choisit.

- Un PvE qui laisse la part belle à l’exploration et à l’entraide entre les joueurs.

- Le RvR qui propose des combats tout simplement épiques.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Le sPvP qui ne joue pas son rôle d'alternative au PvE et, au RvR.
Par manque de mode de jeu, la conquête c'est amusant cinq minutes en FFA, dix en tournoi, et de cartes véritablement intéressantes. J'espère voir l'arriver prochaine d'un Guild vs Guild, King of the Hill, Capture the Flag ... Sous peine de voir la communauté sPvP fondre comme neige au soleil, ce qui a déjà commencé. 

-  Des boss qui sont, pour l'essentiels, soporifiques (barre de vie colossale + mobilité réduite + attaques facilement évitables), qui ne demande aucune organisation/stratégie, et contre lesquels on ne retrouve pas ce côté énigme propre à certains RPG.

- Des problèmes techniques (culling, lags ...) et des features qui devraient être là depuis longtemps.

- Une histoire personnelle qui commence bien, mais qui se ratatine par un manque de mise en scène et d'effort d'écriture.

----------


## Narquois

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

PvE, qui s'essaie au RvR.

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

Au tout début, plus un week end béta test.

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

Oui, une vingtaine d'heure par semaine (plus les week ends - variable)

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- La communauté et l'animation faite par les gentils organisateurs CPC.
- L'envie de découvrir les autres classes/templates et tout ce que je n'ai pas encore découvert dans ce jeu!

*Quelles sont d'après vous les principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Le dynamisme des combats : l'esquive est un grand plus comparativement aux autres MMO que je connais. 
- Plus de triptyque Tank-Dps-Soin.
- J'aime bien les évènements dynamiques et leurs enchaînements
- Le RvR organisé est sympathique (même de ma fenêtre de noob)

*Quelles sont d'après vous les principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Le PvE en général :
- La découverte des zones est peu intéressante (mis à part les Dynamix Event), ca revient souvent à du farm ou clic objet- Les boss des donjons sont peu différenciés et représente un challenge peu évelé. En plus, c'est du tout ou rien en fonction de l'esquive qui passe ou pas.- L'histoire perso
- Les problèmes techniques 
- Un recherche de groupe digne de ce nom (car le /g suffit rarement) et des options de qualité de vie (mais ca viendra certainement cf les rares stockables dans la banque de ce week end).

----------


## SetaSensei

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

PvE. J'ai fais un peu de 3W et de sPvP, mais je reviens toujours au premier.


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

Le jour de sa sortie.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

Je n'y joue plus en ce moment (depuis ~1 mois).

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

Parce que j'ai arrêté un moment et j'ai été largué en revenant. Je suis sûr de revenir, juste le temps de faire une petite désintox.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

Laisse le joueur libre (pas d'obligation de PvE pour PvP, pas de groupage forcé hors donjons, ...)
Rempli de petits trucs cachés dans le monde, j'adore explorer.
On peut se promener sans se faire chier comme un rat mort (oui, c'est un peu comme le point au dessus).

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

Les défauts de ses qualités. Un peu trop libre, parfois on ne sait pas trop quoi faire.
Vu son côté promenade, j'ai parfois eu l'impression d'avoir déjà fait le tour (alors que ce n'est pas le cas).

----------


## tibere

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

  - PVE principalement. Un peu de 3W . Pas encore tester PVP.


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?
*
 - Au tout début parce que Tiberius m'aurait tué si je l'avais pas acheté.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?
*

-   Beaucoup en semaine, un genre de 30 heure. Moins le week-end parce que y'a toujours un imbécile qui pense à vous inviter en plein hivernel  ;o)


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- ça faisait 5 ans que j'attendais ce jeu.-!..j'ai attendu, je suis dessus,  j'y traînerais ma carcasse 5 ans-!

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

-  Graphisme.  Rien que pour la balade suis contente. (dommage qu'on soit rarement peinard, je veux dire par là que ça sert à rien de nettoyer une zone pour pouvoir admirer le paysage, les mobs reviennent de suite ^^ ) ..sous l'eau c'est assez génial, y'a des endroits de carte, des profondeurs de flotte hallucinantes ou t'en fini pas d'aller au fond et là aussi y'a du paysage. Un boulot bien fini.

-  L'artisanat ...le mystère de ce qui restent encore à tester à la forge mystique. Suis sure que les joueurs n'ont pas découvert le quart du tiers du possible de cette forge. 

- Le fait qu'on puisse jouer sur des events avec d'autres personnes, sans forcement grouper, la variété d'iceux.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

-  Le problème c'est que j'ai gw1 dans le crane et je fait forcement le comparatif..pas objective suis.  Il y'a vraiment un challenge qui me manque, c'est la course aux compétences /compétences élites. Non seulement parce que c’était gratifiant de récupérer une compétence que tout le monde n'avait pas, mais aussi parce qu'il me semble que la diversités des builds manque de mystère. chez le gardien y'a aucune compétence élite qui me convienne..chez l'elé aussi. Sais pas, j'avais le choix entre 35 compétences élites pour l'elé sur gw1 ! J'ai l'impression de choisir un build par défaut.
 Remarque: on est au premier volet gw2, et c'est un jeu qui est fait pour évoluer,(quelqu'un dit très justement ça un peu plus haut), peut être il y aura de nouvelles compétences accessibles par la suite ^^

- Je déteste le flashouille, super effet bling blang qui empêche de comprendre un combat des qu'on est plus de 10...
Je déteste le vent dans un jump...surtout si c'est un jump présent dans un donjon comme un des volets des fractales, ça me le rends inaccessible.(soldat tibere est nulle à ça, vla). j'ai hâte qu'on me permette l' accès aux trucs élevés autrement que par ce biais là. j'ai hâte de pouvoir à nouveau palper mon succès mensuel parce que ça va faire deux fois que ça passe par un fractale obligatoire pour le valider! là pour le coup j'y vais pas, pas par choix, mais par incompétence notoire. Mais ce jeu est pour tout type de joueur, plait-il ?

- Tiberius ne joue plus ;o(

----------


## Snydlock

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PVE et 3W.

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Au premier week-end de beta.
*
Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Je n'y joue presque plus, je ne suis revenu que pour l'event de Noël.

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- J'ai arrêté à cause de la MAJ qui introduisait le stuff élevé et parce que j'ai fait une overdose de GW2. (450h en 3 mois.)
*
Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Son monde immense, varié, riche et cohérent.

- Sa direction artistique de haute volée.

- La richesse de son contenu, y'a 15 000 trucs à faire.
*
Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Le clipping en RvR.

- Le bordel visuel lorsqu'il y a trop de joueurs.

- La trop grande importance de l'Arche du Lion qui fait que la répartition des joueurs sur la map est mal gérée.

----------


## silence

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- RvR et PvE. Quelques excursions en sPvP mais je ne suis pas fou de ce type de mode de jeu.

* Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Alpha, bêta et release, le tout sans interruption. 

* Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Oui et beaucoup trop pour mon bien.

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours ?*

- Parce que je m'y amuse, parce que les Canards sont toujours aussi sympathiques dans leur grande majorité et que l'on parvient encore à se renouveler en jeu - serious, soirées puzzle, et cætera. 
Et parce que Vizunah tient toujours la première place Euro.  :Cigare: 

* Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Gameplay dynamique et simplifié offrant pourtant énormément de possibilités que nous sommes encore loin d'avoir véritablement explorées à mon avis. De même le système PvE est très ouvert et plaisant et le RvR unique en son genre aujourd'hui.

- Excellent suivi, dans les patchs comme dans les mises à jour régulières. 

- Graphismes et ambiance toujours aussi réussis après quatre mois à m'en gaver. L'exploration est plaisante, les jumpings puzzle fantastiques, les musiques entrainantes, le RvR prenant ...

* Quels sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Comme tout Mmo, on en vient parfois à se demander si ils ont testé et réfléchi à certains éléments de leur jeu avant de le sortir. Et pourtant j'étais impressionné à la release par la qualité de finition et je persiste à le penser aujourd'hui.

- Un équilibrage parfois à la ramasse, notamment du fait d'un enthousiasme effréné dans l'attribution des pools de vie - boss comme certains trash mobs. Ca limite l'intérêt du PvE Hl en dehors du farm même si je pense qu'on en loupe certaines subtilités qui changent pourtant la vie - confer gameplay.

- Beaucoup trop à l'écoute des pleureuses, on m'a cassé mon jouet à force de nerf mon fufu.  :Emo:

----------


## Nessou

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PvE et 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Bêta puis entre une à deux semaines après la sortie.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Je joue, quand je peux.


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- C'est le meilleur MMO actuel.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Gameplay

- Contenu

- F2P


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- CPU Bound


- Culling + Metagame pas assez tranchante en 3W


- Serveurs EU situés en US

----------


## Tynril

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

Essentiellement PvE, un petit peu WvW (mais pas assez), très peu sPvP (mais pas assez non plus).

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

En Bêta, puis à l'accès anticipé.

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

Oui, environ 20 heures par semaine.

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

Le jeu est toujours prenant. J'ai eut une baisse de motivation en arrivant au niveau maximum avec mon premier personnage, qui ne m'amusait pas autant que je l'aurais voulu, la faute à des mécaniques de classes un peu molles sur le Ranger. J'ai recommencé un Envoûteur avec lequel je m'amuse désormais bien plus.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

La multitude d'objectifs, qui existent sans s'imposer au joueur comme des passages obligés. On peut rester maître de ce que l'on souhaite faire, et néanmoins faire progresser son personnage. Et puis j'apprécie beaucoup tous ces endroits dans le monde où il y a des culs-de-sac, qui laissent présager de contenu futur.
Un niveau de propreté de réalisation rare. Malgré quelques difficultés techniques périodiques, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème bloquant, et vu la masse, la complexité et l'interconnexion du contenu, ça me semble être une jolie prouesse. D'autant que le rythme d'ajout de contenu est assez effreiné.
Les Canards ! Il est probable que sans cette communauté, j'aurais rapidement eut l'impression d'avancer seul dans un monde trop grand pour moi. C'est un plaisir de jouer avec vous.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

Le grand nombre d'objectifs, tous plus ou moins optionnels, donne parfois l'impression paradoxale qu'il n'y a rien à faire, ou que l'on a fait le tour du sujet, alors que ça n'est que rarement le cas. Il faut une sorte de "discipline", de capacité à ne pas attendre de se faire prendre par la main. Il faut se fixer ses propres objectifs.
Un problème de latence récurent pour les utilisateurs de Free et d'Orange (au moins), probablement lié aux difficulté de peering de ces FAI avec Cogent. C'est très frustrant, d'autant que la quasi nécessité d'utiliser un VPN pour jouer en heure de pointe casse un peu l'avantage de l'absence d'abonnement. Il aurait été heureux que les serveurs européens soient hébergés en Europe (Cogent assurant la liaison transatlantique).
Des soucis d'équilibrage et de design, qui semblent toutefois inhérent à tout jeu de cette envergure aussi récent. La trop grande concentration de joueurs à l'Arche, la difficulté de trouver un groupe pour certain donjons plutôt que d'autres (accentuée par les Fractales), des boss relativement inintéressants, une histoire personnelle décevante (la faute à Trehane, je trouve), ...

----------


## kennyo

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*
- 3W > PvE (donjons explo pour up le reroll) > PvP


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*
- Depuis l'alpha vers Juin 2012.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*
- Une bonne 20aine d'heures/semaine.


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*
- J'ai stoppé vers la mi-novembre par manque d'une certain carotte individuelle du style grade 3W, et je viens de reprendre tout doucement.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*
- Un RvR plutôt correct par rapport à la concurrence inexistante à ce niveau.

- La communauté Vizunah qui s'accroche et CPC.

- Pas de course au stuff et pouvoir jouer avec n'importe qui peu importe le niveau.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*
- L'optimisation, même si ça s'est super bien amélioré finalement. Donc je dirai plutôt que je suis un peu déçu du gameplay dynamique qui enléve un peu trop de clarté au jeu et de stratégie des builds, c'est pas que ça n'existe pas mais on est en dessous de GW1 pour ça.

- Malgré que ce soit du Player versus Player, la monotonie du 3W. on est dans un RPG et l'un de ses plus gros atout et aussi un de ses plus gros défauts, à savoir que pas de course au stuff fait que la carotte est finalement très légères pour garder les joueurs haut niveaux et il ne reste que "jouer pour son serveur". Et c'est génial de faire évoluer le serveur, mais on gagne des % de bonus, on gagne des matchs et après ? Rien persistant.

- La prise des forts et position un peu trop rapide, même sans défense je trouve ça un peu bizarre qu'un groupe de 10 mecs puisse repeindre une map en 30min. Ça manque parfois un peu de finesse, et ça exploit un peu bizarrement le jeu comme prendre un *fort* en ninja à *4* pour pas se faire détecter c'est "pas normal".
C'est mon avis perso mais j'aurai aimé un truc avec plus de sièges, de guerre de positions comme sur daoc, avec pourquoi pas certaines classes (comme dans WAR aussi) qui pourraient se rendre sur les remparts en attaque. Et les aoe qui touchent que 5 personnes, c'est un peu scandaleux et ça donne un peu trop de zerg.

----------


## Claroushkyn

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*
- PVE : tout mon temps sur GW2 après m'y être fait mon opinion sur son sPvP et son 3W.
- PvP : j'espérais retrouver sur GW2 le formidable PvP de GW1. Enorme déception. Je compense mon envie de PvP sur WoT.
- 3W : Non, aucun plaisir en RvR où à moyens égaux 9 fois sur 10 le nombre>quoi que ce soit. On passe son temps à tourner en rond sur des grandes cartes.

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*
- Depuis l'accès anticipé.

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*
- 4/5h par semaine, continuant à la baisse depuis le problèmes de lag ( hors de question de payer un VPN ).

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*
- J'y joue encore car sans abo et le PvE est esthétiquement pas vilain ( 3 persos niv 45 actuellement ).
- Envie d'aller au bout de la storyline.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*
- Ethétiquement agréable à l'oeil
- La storyline ( presque aussi bien que dans SWTOR )
- Système de mentoring vers le bas automatisé en zones PvE

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*
- Problèmes techniques rédhibitoires au fun ( mieux avoir avoir une NVidia et de la chance avec son FAI )
- Toujours pas convaincu par le PvP ( toutes formes confondues ) en MMO

----------


## purEcontact

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

PvE principalement.
J'ai fais "beaucoup" de 3W le premiers mois (env. 350h) mais après une pause d'un peu plus d'un mois, j'ai pas retrouvé d'intérêt pour ce type de jeu.


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

Lors du premier week end beta de la préco.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire* ?

Je joue env. 30h/ semaine.


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

J'ai arrêté un moment parce que d'autres jeux sont sorti (dishonored / borderlands 2) puis je m'y suis remis.

Je m'amuse dans GW2 et j'ai pas tellement l'impression de tourner en rond (l'avantage d'un MMORPG mis à jour régulièrement). 


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Je suis libre d'arrêter ou de reprendre quand je veux, j'ai pas ce sentiment d'être contraint à jouer sous peine de jeter l'argent par les fenêtres (abonnement mensuel) ou d'être largué (palier de stuff).

- Le gameplay différent de chaque personnage et la capacité à les adapter aux envies du moment (corps à corps / distance / tanky / soutien / dégâts). 

- Le gamedesign, aussi bien au niveau artistique que technique, qui n'impose pas au joueur une seule et unique façon de monter en niveau ou de s'amuser arrivé au niveau maximum.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Les bugs et mécaniques "idiotes".
Par exemple : faire des instances sans prévoir des déconnexions.
Ou encore : faire des events avec un énorme potentiel en groupe et nous obliger à les faire en pick up (j'pense au TD d'hivernel) 

- L'équilibrage de certaines classes.
On est censé pouvoir faire tout avec toutes les classes et pourtant je vois mal un ingénieur faire des gros dégâts.

-Une histoire personnelle copier/coller à partir du niveau 50.
La première fois, on s'intéresse et puis après...
Je m'attendais pas à du swtor mais c'est quand même pas top.

----------


## Ananas

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

-3W et PvE, avec quand même plus d'intérêt pour le 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Lors du premier week-end de bêta pour les préachats


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

-J'y joue toujours, entre 5 et 10 h par semaine


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

-Pour le 3W, très dynamique mais pas forcément demandant au niveau des connaissances et du skill. 


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Le World versus World, principal intérêt du titre à mes yeux

- Un univers PvE assez vaste et agréable à parcourir, même si finalement beaucoup plus convenu que ce qu'on nous a laissé croire dans les previews

- Un ajout périodique de contenu additionnel, on sent que les devs en veulent.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- A part le 3W (et encore), y'a très peu d'intérêt au niveau du gameplay à avoir une guilde. Du coup, le sentiment d'appartenance à une communauté est assez faible.


- Une caméra pourrie, trop proche du sol, qui vous limite affreusement le champ de vision.


- Les problèmes de culling en 3W, qui couplés aux freezes deviennent insupportables pour les petites configs.

----------


## icemaker

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

-PvE principalement et un peu de 3W.


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- A la sortie du jeu.


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- J'y joue toujours environ 10h/semaine (même si j'étais à 40h/semaine le premier mois).


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Encore plein de choses à faire: Explorer la map à 100%, faire tous les donjons, augmenter mon craft, leveler mon reroll, même si j'ai réduit mon temps de jeu récemment suite à un peu de lassitude.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Pas d'abonnement ! Je n'ai pas l'impression de subir la contrainte de devoir jouer pour rentabiliser mon abonnement. Bref je joue vraiment à mon rythme.

- Pas de course au stuff. Le stuff ne joue pas un rôle primordial et un stuff tout à fait valable est très vite accessible sans devoir farmer comme un malade.

- Le leveling ni trop long, ni trop court, ne se contente pas d'être du bashing de mobs. On peut prendre des levels avec l'exploration (et ça vaut le coup car l'univers est très joli) et le craft qui est vraiment utile. On peut également leveler en Rvr qui ne demande pas de level minimum. Bref on level un peu comme on veut  ::): 


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Des combats parfois un peu brouillon (ça pête un peu de partout et on ne voit plus rien) et le manque de vrai synergie.


- Le lag énorme dans les gros combats (ex: Les dragons) et le clipping en RvR.


- Le fait de pas pouvoir jouer un vrai healer (J'adore jouer le healer dans les MMOs plus conventionnels).

----------


## Aldrasha

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- Principalement PVE mais également 3w sur GW2.


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Samedi 25 août, 6h du mat' (pré realease en version motivée à fond)


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- J'y joue toujours, environ 20/25 H par semaine


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Je n'ai pas fait le tour du contenu, quand je me connecte j'ai des trucs à faire et je ne tourne pas en rond à l'Arche du Lion. 
Autre intérêt, il y a encore beaucoup d'amis/contacts (cpc ou non) qui y jouent. Et comme pour moi un bon mmo ne peut exister que par la communauté qui y joue, cqfd.

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Levelling rapide

- Accès 3W facilité dès le début

- Un peu de difficulté en instance, mais pas trop pour pas se prendre la tête.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Le clipping/culling en 3W


- Le manque de communication d'Anet sur la gestion de ces difficultés de jeu.


- Les sous-vêtements des humaines jaunes (OMG !) et les problèmes de couleurs d'amures suivant les textures.

----------


## Zepolak

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- À 80-90% 3W. Le reste étant de la participation aux events PvE de la guilde, de l'exploration, etc...


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- À la toute première bêta. Et dès le début de la précommande en mode redbull (oui c'était idiot mais c'était aussi une expérience à faire).


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Entre 20h et 40h hebdomadairement. Bien plus si on considère tout le reste, qui se fait sur les forums notamment ; et qui est difficilement dissociable de facto du jeu lui-même. J'ai un peu réduit parce que c'est l'hiver et le week-end, c'est SNOWBOAAAARD !


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- GW1 avait été mon jeu le plus chronophage. J'attendais la suite. Elle n'a pas tenu toutes les promesses mais en a tenu bien suffisamment pour que je veuille m'y impliquer à fond. J'ai promis à mes amis que ce sera le dernier jeu qui me verra à fond comme ça. Combien de temps, c'est là le mystère. J'y joue parce que 1/ le jeu est un bon jeu 2/ les gens, la communauté ; ce qui a été bâti est vraiment chouette.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Le RvR est un mode de jeu addictif et riche. Il a su attirer suffisamment de joueurs pour générer un gros cercle vertueux qui tâche. En RvR sur le serveur où on est, on joue pour soi car on aime ça, mais on joue aussi pour les autres ; et les autres le rendent bien. C'est remarquable.

- L'atmosphère. L'exploration. Comme le premier GW, comme Morrowind, je peux laisser le jeu allumé et s'tou. C'est chouette, c'est bonheur.

- Grosse richesse des combats. Je pense que la communauté est encore loin d'avoir embrassé la richesse des interactions possibles au vu du nombre des conditions/avantages qui existent. J'ai toujours l'impression que je n'en suis qu'au début, je ne reconnais que les gros sorts qui tâchent, c'est grisant ! Je suis particulièrement impressionné par la capacité d'avoir réussi à permettre à toutes les classes de faire du support ou du dégâts mais d'avoir rendu le feeling de chacune si différent.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Plusieurs promesses bafouées dont notamment la soi-disant non-nécessité de grinder pour avoir l'équipement maximal. Non seulement ce n'est pas vrai parce que je combats des joueurs ayant des anneaux élevés en RvR. Mais surtout, ce n'est pas vrai car on pouvait créer ce qu'on voulait en PvP. Oui, avec le système de GW1, j'aurais pu fabriquer les 6 runes de divinité supérieure. Qui valent la peau des couilles là. Bref, le facteur pognon rentre en compte dans la construction de l'équipement, et ça, c'est crade.

- Dans la même veine, faut monter 1 à 1 ses personnes PvE pour pouvoir jouer de façon optimale en RvR. Ben c'est le jeu ma pauvre lucette mais ça fait chier. Et ça fait surtout chier de re-faire la quête personnelle qui ma foi est du même niveau que celle de GW1. Pas terrible. Mais je suis probablement pas le public ciblé.

- Le suivi est bien faible globalement. Et le culling est un cache-misère d'un problème de design relativement important. On sent qu'il y a trop peu de développeurs derrière pour travailler et améliorer les concepts (comme celui des orbes, dont le problème était que les bonus n'étaient pas les bons mais qui enrichissait le gameplay des frontalières). Et puis c'est quoi ce mode sPvP complétement pourrittu ? Elle est où l'arène aléatoire !? Je suis un joueur d'arène aléatoire, je veux une arène aléatoire !

----------


## Kemper

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PvE & 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Environ le jour de sa sortie


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Non


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Repris par le travail, et plus l'envie d'y retourner. Super jeu qui devient lassant.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- La direction artistique

- La souplesse des systèmes (quêtes, combat, interactions, téléportations, gratuité du jeu...)

- Le 3W, qui est une promesse en passe d'être tenue


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- La souplesse, tout est tellement simple, prendre et rendre une quête, grouper, etc... que l'implication en prend un coup. On joue au milieu de types frénétiques qui vaquent tout comme nous à leurs activités, sans interaction. Au bout d'un moment, galérer 30 minutes pour monter un groupe a fini par me manquer...


- L'univers Heroic Fantasy. J'en peux plus. Malgré les efforts portés sur la direction artistique qui fait tout pour offrir du dépaysement.


- L'histoire, sans intérêt.

----------


## Kiyo

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PvE, pas encore eu le temps de tester le PvP


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

-Vers le 10 septembre, j'aurais bien commencé dès la sortie mais pc en rade -_-


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

-Oui, environ 15 à 30 heures par semaine


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Car je suis loin d'en avoir fait le tour et j'ai vraiment accroché à l'univers ainsi qu'au système de jeu


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

-Le principe de l'exploration, encore plus quand on désactive les aides, il y a quantité de choses à découvrir dans chaque zone, je suis hallucinée de voir le nombre de coins recoins à découvrir sans parler de certains events "cachés"

-La variété des activités proposées : events, donjons, puzzle jump, artisanat et j'en passe, avec en prime des maj très fréquentes et des events saisonniers fort sympathiques, ainsi que la liberté dont on dispose

-Le gameplay dynamique et assez riche quand on se penche vraiment dessus


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

-Des soucis de lags dernièrement, même si je sais que ce n'est pas de leur faute ça nuit au plaisir de jeu


-Des donjons qui bien que très beaux manquent un peu de stratégies, en espérant qu'ils continuent sur la voie initiée par les fractales pour cela


-Le tout lié au compte, j'ai toujours aimé que mes personnages soient indépendants les uns des autres

----------


## Beenasse

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

- Quasi exclusivement PVE.

 Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

  - Dés la sortie pour les non préco.

 Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

 - Non

Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?

- Lassé et pas vraiment envie de refaire le même jeu (n'arrivant à jouer qu'Asura).  Probablement aussi que le fait de ne plus avoir assez de temps (ni d'envie) pour s'investir à fond a définitivement tué ma motivation.

Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?

- Le fait que le stuff ne soit pas handicapant pour faire du PVP allant de paire avec le fait que la majorité du contenu est accessible sans un farm intensif

- Pas d'abonnement

- Puzzle Jump et autres événements réguliers.

Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?

- La direction prise par Anet dans l'élaboration de ses donjons : monotonie, absence de réelle stratégie sur beaucoup de &quot;boss&quot;, la triplète Tank / Soin  / DPS me manque (Oui je sais il ne faut pas jouer à GW pour ça  ::o: )

-L'histoire perso que je trouve assez molle et décevante. 

 -Une très grande partie des quêtes restent du grind.

----------


## billybones

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- touche à tout, PVE RVR, pas encore testé SPVP


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

-Vers le 15 decembre


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

-Oui, à peu près 1 jour sur 2 (vie sociale toussa)


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Car je suis loin d'en avoir fait le tour et j'ai vraiment accroché à l'univers ainsi qu'au système de jeu


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

-La variété des activités proposées : exploration, events, donjons, puzzle jump, artisanat et j'en passe, avec en prime des maj très fréquentes et des events saisonniers fort sympathiques

-Le gameplay dynamique et assez riche quand on se penche vraiment dessus

- le principe du RvR


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

-Les soucis de culling, liste d'attente du RvR

-les skins d'équipement qui sont finalement assez peu nombreux par rapport à la variété et la richesse du reste du jeu.

-Certains aspects uber-farming (grosse déception sur les familiers de noyel par ex.) et la boutique aux gemmes qui pousse à claquer du flouz (un forme de mal nécessaire mais à doser avec bcp de précaution).


*remarque bonus*
en 1 mois sur D3 j'avais déjà fait le tour, en 1 mois sur gw2 je commence à considérer que j'ai bien pris le jeu en main.

----------


## genie

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PvE et 3W

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- Dès sa sortie en magasin

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- Je n'y joue plus depuis 2 semaines, avant j'y consacrais 2h par jour en moyenne

*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- Je trouve le 3W monotone et les donjons PvE sont trop beaucoup trop long à finir pour moi (une heure en moyenne serait parfait pour moi) du coup je tournais en rond

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- Sa gratuité par rapport au contenu, Arena fait beaucoup d'effort pour contenter tout les joueurs
- Les systèmes de quêtes dynamiques
- Le 3W 

*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- Donjons trop long
- 3W pas assez dynamique
- La quête principale amusante mais finalement pas si différente que ça entre chaque perso

----------


## Mr Slurp

6 mois après, je joue toujours et j'ai envie de répondre à ce petit questionnaire

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*
- PVE à très grosse majorité, mais un jour promis j'irai gonfler les rang du 3W (même si pour moi jouer après 21h avec les canard est délicat)

*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*
- Fin septembre 2012

*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*
- ~30h par semaine (chaque soir et week end )
Mon rythme de jeu est très stable, je m'amuse toujours.

*Pourquoi ?*
- Le fait de pouvoir se lancer en instance avec des canard de bonne compagnie est un réel plaisir. 
- J'ai déjà fait deux exploration complètes (saufs maps RvR) mais je prend plaisir à revisiter ce vaste monde.
- parce que y'a toujours des choses à faire.

*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*
- L'ampleur et la variété du monde qui nous est proposé
- Le suivi est bon
- l'équilibrage est globalement bon

(bon après c'est mon premier MMO, donc j'ai peu de points de comparaison)

*Quels sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*
- Le 100% d'exploration qui passe par les maps RvR  :Emo: 
- La quête personnelle est chiante à mourrir.
- Les interfaces, faudrait vraiment qu'ils embauchent un ergonome!

----------


## illian

*Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)*

- PVE, 3W


*Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?*

- dès la bêta, mais j'ai eu une grosse pause d'au moins 5 mois, car je ne me faisait pas à l'absence du GvG et le spvp compétement négligé


*Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?*

- très variable, mais plutôt joueur casual, une dizaine d'heure dans le we et de temps en temps en semaine


*Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?*

- faute de merle, on mange du grive  ::):  La lassitude de mon autre MMO (Lotro) j'ai voulu redonner une 2nde chance à GW2 après une longue pause, j'ai trouvé que le jeu s'était amélioré (un peu) avec le temps.


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?*

- la touche artistique de l'univers mis en place, les décors sont vraiment sympa.

- la volonté d'avoir voulu innover dans le monde du MMO, même si il y a souvent beaucoup de bonnes idées très mal exploité.

- Un jeu sans abonnement, dont la boutique n'est pas omniprésente (contrairement à lotro par exemple)


*Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?*

- L'absence de GvG (et d'une manière général, le spvp baclé) honteux


- les problèmes du 3W (lag, file d'attente, clipping, culling, bus...)


- le gameplay spvp, inspiré des MOBA, qui pénalise le gameplay PvE (notamment en donjon) alors que le spvp est un mode jeu complétement laissé pour compte.

----------


## Ellundrine

Quel type de joueur êtes vous ? PvE, 3W ou PvP (plusieurs réponses possibles)

- PvE


Quand avez-vous commencé à jouer à GW 2 ?

- Pendant les Beta


Y jouez-vous toujours à l'heure actuelle et à quelle fréquence hebdomadaire ?

- Non


Pourquoi y jouez-vous toujours / avez-vous arrêté ?

- Super jeu qui devient lassant, sans réel contenu PvE et l'impression qu'Arena Net n'est pas à l'écoute de la communnauté


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principales qualités de GW 2 ?

- La direction artistique

- La souplesse des systèmes (quêtes, combat, interactions, téléportations, gratuité du jeu...)

- La richesse de l'univers (Jumping Puzzle, série d'event dynamique à suivre,...)


Quelles sont d'après vous les trois principaux défauts de GW 2 ?


- L'histoire, sans intérêt. 

- Manque de réel contenu End-Game PvE

- On veut des montures !

----------

